
Venezuelans Seeing Bitcoin Boom as Survival, Not Speculation - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/12/13/world/americas/ap-lt-venezuela-bitcoin-boom.html
======
Eridrus
So who is taking the other side of this, selling bitcoins for Bolivar?
Obviously people need to change Bitcoin for Bolivar to buy buy things in
Bolivar, but I find it hard to believe these transactions are balanced.

